

CoreOS service registration with etcd - charlesmarshall
https://blog.dropletpay.com/droplet-infrastructure-service-registration-and-discovery/

======
iwilliamson
They have a series of earlier posts on the blog too

[https://blog.dropletpay.com/droplet-infrastructure-
dockerisa...](https://blog.dropletpay.com/droplet-infrastructure-
dockerisation/)

[https://blog.dropletpay.com/droplet-infrastructure-cloud-
con...](https://blog.dropletpay.com/droplet-infrastructure-cloud-config/)

[https://blog.dropletpay.com/droplet-infrastructure-using-
vag...](https://blog.dropletpay.com/droplet-infrastructure-using-vagrant/)

